# Electric nano conversion



## boggy_no1 (8 Feb 2016)

Hi all
First post please be gentle, I am a 66 years old and have just ordered my first brompton delivery 2nd March. Bike will be mainly used when I'm out and about in my motorhome in the UK and when travelinng down into Spain during the winter months. I need to get a bit more fitter, puting on too much weight after giving up smoking. 
Choosing the brompton will enable me to keep down my maxim weight of my motorhome and be able to store the bike in my locker. 
Being unfit and a knee problem I have been looking at getting the nono electric conversion should I need some help when I'm out and about. So, looking for any owner or thoughts on this conversion.
John


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Feb 2016)

John, have a look on Pedelecs.uk. It is a site specifically for Electric bikes. You will find guys on there that have actually done conversions.


----------



## bikegang (9 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Hi all
> First post please be gentle, ........ I have been looking at getting the nono electric conversion should I need some help when I'm out and about. So, looking for any owner or thoughts on this conversion.
> John



This should be the similar if not same mod, rode smoothly and quite powerful ...


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

I had my Brompton converted by Nano.

Neat job, particularly the battery connection which is on the front luggage block.

The battery goes in a Brommie bag, and you can detach the bag as normal.

It was good fun to ride, although the extra weight ruins the portability of the bike, although not the fold.

The extra weight of the motor and controller turns the bike into a heavy lump to manhandle.

The battery can be carried using the shoulder strap of the bag.

I see the OP mentions a motorhome, a Nano would be OK for lifting in and out of one of those, but not so suitable for getting on and off public transport.

http://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/?gclid=CKCI5fHx6soCFQmNGwodkFML-A


----------



## Brommyboy (9 Feb 2016)

ARCC conversions could be worth a look. At present these are based on the Moulton APB and Cinelli road bikes, and entail the use of a front wheel hub motor, powered by a standard Bosche 36V professional battery, very much less expensive than most power packs when replacement or second battery is needed. A front wheel motor is best suited to small wheels to give better hill-climbing performance, so the company is due soon to launch a Brompton conversion as well (www.arccinnovations.com).


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

Brommyboy said:


> ARCC conversions could be worth a look. At present these are based on the Moulton APB and Cinelli road bikes, and entail the use of a front wheel hub motor, powered by a standard Bosche 36V professional battery, very much less expensive than most power packs when replacement or second battery is needed. A front wheel motor is best suited to small wheels to give better hill-climbing performance, so the company is due soon to launch a Brompton conversion as well (www.arccinnovations.com).



Nano now offer a lead to enable the use of the Bosch garden/power tool battery.

Relatively small capacity - 4ah - so only good for about 15 miles.

The genuine Bosch batteries are expensive, but I believe you can get pattern ones online for about £40.

A couple of those would be a cheap source of 8ah of power.

http://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/accessories


----------



## boggy_no1 (9 Feb 2016)

Thanks all for your suggestions, I have decided to go with Bosch 4ah battery configuration, I'm now waiting for a quote from nanoelectricbikes. I also read with interest on the Pedelecs forum that a cheap pattern battery is available for approx £40. A user confirmed good results from a Agda battery and if I remember correctly he was up to 400 charge cycles

From 2016 a pedal sensors must be fitted to comply with new UK regulations, will this restrict normal peddling if battery power is switched off?


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, I have decided to go with Bosch 4ah battery configuration, I'm now waiting for a quote from nanoelectricbikes. I also read with interest on the Pedelecs forum that a cheap pattern battery is available for approx £40. A user confirmed good results from a Agda battery and if I remember correctly he was up to 400 charge cycles
> 
> From 2016 a pedal sensors must be fitted to comply with new UK regulations, will this restrict normal peddling if battery power is switched off?



Pedalling any ebike unpowered is a lot less than ideal due to the extra weight.

Hub motors of the type used by Nano also have some resistance when not powered.

Those two things together mean unpowered ebiking is really only a 'get you home' measure.

Pedal sensors - pedelec - are a better way of controlling the power because holding a throttle open steadily is difficult while riding a bike, and it's also wearing after a few miles.


----------



## cheys03 (9 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> From 2016 a pedal sensors must be fitted to comply with new UK regulations, will this restrict normal peddling if battery power is switched off?


No, the pedelec sensor is usually a small plastic disc with a number of magnets wrapped around the bottom bracket 'axle' between the crank and frame. The turning magnets are picked up by a sensor mounted to the frame. Small, lightweight and no drag.
The motors that Nano use have a clutch and drag is fairly low without power. I'd say not much worse than a hub dynamo. It's mostly the added weight that you'll notice if cycling without the power, and the weight being in the front wheel.

Edit: Beaten to it by Pale Rider


----------



## boggy_no1 (10 Feb 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, the nano conversion is not a true pedelect, you have to peddle and then engage the throttle to get assistance, stop peddling with throttle open you will loose power?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, the nano conversion is not a true pedelect, you have to peddle and then engage the throttle to get assistance, stop peddling with throttle open you will loose power?



Nano used to offer full-speed throttle only, pedelec only, or both.

Given the new legislation, I expect Nano will now be pedelec only.

The matter is confused because 'start-up' throttles to a few km/h are still legal, so a Nano could have one of those.

A pedelec-only Nano operates as a pedelec should, you set the level, start pedalling, and the motor cuts in automatically as the controller tells it to.


----------



## boggy_no1 (10 Feb 2016)

Thanks pale rider for the clarification 
Back on the nano web site.........they do offer a button display, when switched on gives a range of 6 speeds that are pre-selected, there is also a 6km per hour button which moves the bike at 6km per hour without having to pedal. I am now wondering if this set up would be a better option then a throttle. 
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> Thanks pale rider for the clarification
> Back on the nano web site.........they do offer a button display, when switched on gives a range of 6 speeds that are pre-selected, there is also a 6km per hour button which moves the bike at 6km per hour without having to pedal. I am now wondering if this set up would be a better option then a throttle.
> Any thoughts on this?



The 6km button is the 'start-up' throttle to comply with the new regulations.

Strictly, Nano should not be offering a full-speed twist throttle, but rightly or wrongly, some suppliers don't take the new regulations very seriously.

It may be when you ask about a full-speed throttle, you will be told you now can't have one.

It's not worth worrying about, as I mentioned earlier a throttle is tiresome to hold open over many miles, so the pedelec option is the better option.

Especially so as you plan to use the bike in Spain, the current regulations are EU ones, and I've heard of more rigorous enforcement on continental Europe than over here where your chances of being nicked for having an illegal throttle are tiny.


----------



## boggy_no1 (10 Feb 2016)

A need a little more clarification on the nano pedelect option, if for example, on the controler I select the 11.6 mph option and I'm peddling but start to exceed the set mph do I then loose electric assist?

So many question but I do appreciate all your help


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2016)

boggy_no1 said:


> A need a little more clarification on the nano pedelect option, if for example, on the controler I select the 11.6 mph option and I'm peddling but start to exceed the set mph do I then loose electric assist?
> 
> So many question but I do appreciate all your help



I've not tried the current Nano pedelec system, so cannot give a definitive answer.

But once again, I wouldn't worry about it, the system will give you a bit of extra shove as and when the controller decides.

Fine details such as which button suits you best in various conditions can only be worked out by trial and error.

We are individuals, so even if I'd tried a new Nano, how I like to ride it is unlikely to be how you would like to ride it.

If you can get to Nano in Leamington Spa they will offer a test ride.

That will help you decide, but even then once you've bought the bike and used it a fair bit you will develop your own way of doing so.

As a generalisation, you wouldn't usually tinker with the settings a great deal on a ride.


----------

